# What's on your shopping list?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been working on a budget, including lists of things that need to be paid for, and things that need to be saved for.  And the makeup/skincare shopping list actually exceeds the "basic necessities" list.  Also, I started working at Sephora this weekend, and the majority of my makeup collection is MAC, and I need to shake it up a bit.  Can't be all MACed out and try to sell Benefit, ya know?

So here's my Non-MAC shopping/wishlist:
Clinique Perfectly Real-Shade 146
Benefit Get Bent Mascara
Sephora Professional Stippling Brush (EXTREMELY Similar to MAC 187)
Sephora brand Kabuki Brush
Benefit Dr. Feelgood mattifying balm
Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous Foundation Faker
Benefit VIP Lipgloss in Who Are You Wearing?
Benefit Browzings in Dark Brown
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (my little travel/trial sized one has me sold, I want the big bottle haha)
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Cosmedicine Medi-Matte oil control moisturizer
Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadows: Fishnet, Sting, Graffiti, and Heat
Urban Decay Regular Eyeshadows: Chopper, Smog, Roach, Mildew, Goddess, Shattered, Asphyxia, Crash, and Oil Slick
Urban Decay Heavy Metal Glitter Liners: Air Guitar, Headbanger, Mullet, Spandex
Cargo Blush in Echo Beach
Sephora Midnight Studio Traincase (My Big Midnight case is FULL)

My MAC shopping/wishlist:
Viva Glam Lipsticks V and VI
Club
Nocturnelee
Gleam
Sketch
Star Violet
Da Bling
Plumage
Juxt
Antiqued
Twinks
Dubonnet lipstick
188 Mini Stippling Brush
Amped Up plushglass
Big Kiss plushglass
Cushy White plushglass
Pink Bronze pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Dark Soul pigment



Aaaaand it'll probably take me about a year to save enough money for all of that and my regular bills, but hey a girl can wish, can't she?


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 12, 2006)

This is my list. I own the things that are crossed out:

*Eye Shadow
*Shade: Jeweltone
Shade: Pompous Blue
Shade: Peppier
Shade: Amber Lights
Shade: Goldmine
Shade: Swimming
Shade: Shimmermoss
Shade: Juxt
Shade: Humid
Shade: Satellite Dreams
Shade: Beautiful Iris
Shade: Stars N' Rockets
Shade: Da Bling
Shade: Love-Bud
Shade: Velvet Moss 
Shade: Paradisco
Shade: Zeal
Shade: Turquatic
Shade: Sushi Flower
Shade: Arena
Shade: Heat/Element
Shade: Juiced
Shade: Zonk Bleu!
Shade: Honey Lust
Shade: Embark
Shade: Rule
Shade: Motif
Shade: Purple Shower
Shade: Idol Eyes
Shade: Beauty Marked
Shade: Aquadisiac
Shade: Pink Venus
Shade: Fade
Shade: Digit
Shade: Pink Source
Shade: Electric Eel
Shade: Creme de Violet
Shade: Chrome Yellow
Shade: Melton Mauve
Shade: Orange
Shade: Gorgeous Gold
Shade: Parfait Amour
Shade: Star Violet
Shade: Kid 
Shade: Ricepaper
Shade: Jewel Blue
Shade: Bronze
Shade: Bamboo
Shade: Black Tied
Shade: Coppering
Shade: Espresso
4 Sweetie Cakes

*Pigment
*Shade: Fuchsia
Shade: Teal
Shade: Pink Bronze

*Cream Colour Base
*Shade: Shell

*Paints
*Shade: Bare Canvas

*Shadestick
*Shade: Mangomix
Shade: Royal Hue
Shade: Sea Me
Shade: Beige-ing
Shade: Fresh Cement

*Lipstick
*Shade: Honeyflower
Shade: Sophisto
Shade: Charm Factor
Shade: Coppertime

*Lipgelee
*Shade: Valentine's
Shade: Saphoric
Shade: Goldensoft

*Lustreglass
*Shade: Love Nectar
Shade: Pinkarat
Shade: Flusterose
Shade: Palatial

*Tinted Lipglass
*Shade: Tres Cher!
Shade: Ciao, Manhattan
Shade: Entice
Shade: Enchantress
Shade: C-Thru
Shade: Squirt
Shade: Russian Red

*Plushglass
*Shade: Full For You

*Select Sheer/Loose
*Shade: NC45

*Powder Blush
*Shade: Peachtwist
Shade: Style
Shade: Blunt
Shade: Raizin

*Powerpoint Eye Pencil
*Shade: Stubborn Brown

*Cremestick Liner
*Shade: Cushy
Shade: Creamola

*Lip Pencil
*Shade: Chestnut

Oil Control Lotion
Size: 50 ml

Brush Cleanser
Size: 233 ml
Fix +
Size: 150 ml

*Face Stuff*
Hyperreal NC600
Dark MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Gold Deposit MSF


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

I really want

*The Liquif Eyeliner from Too Faced*
I have been wanting this for at least a month! The SA at Sephora used it on me and Im in love with it!

I want to try Murad skincare products

My MAC wants are never ending but a few just of the top of my head are

Foundation:
Studio Mist- cant wait till it comes out
NARS- (if they have colors that look good on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Loose Blot Powder
MSF-Metal Rock but I am not going to pay $50 for it!

UDPP back up

Eyeshadow:
Arena
Brun
Noctournelle
Cranberry
B-Rich
Deep Truth
Orange Tangent
Guacamole

Pigments:
Bright Fuschua (pro)
Black Black (pro)
White Gold
Basic Red (pro)
Acid Orange (pro)


Fluidline:
Ostentatious

Liner:
Powerpoints in So There Jade
Kohl in Teddy

Shadesticks:
Royal Hue
Sharkskin
Mangomix
Fresh Cement

Paints:
Graphito
Flammable
Mauvismm

Lusterglass:
Sinnamon

Lipglass:
Spite back up
Lust back up

Paint Sticks (any color)

Blush:
Sweet As Cocoa


BlushCreme:
Uncommone or Cherche

Lash:
#21
#4

Mascara:
Pro LongLash
Fibre Rich
Zoom Lash

Brushes:
187 but Im going to wait for the 188 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont own a Kabuki so any brand is fine in that
MAC 219
MAC 275
MAC 168

I have to pace myself, I keep getting lectures from my friends about spending so much on make up, but I have a friend with a pro card its hard to resist!!!


----------



## ben (Sep 12, 2006)

because i am saving money:

NOTHING!

but i am sure that will change once the holiday collections are released :0P


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Ebonyanette Wrote:* 

 Quote:

  I really want:


*The Liquif Eyeliner from Too Faced*
I have been wanting this for at least a month! The SA at Sephora used it on me and Im in love with it!  
 
*Yes!! I too have been dying to try this! Did you see the new Limited Edition palette they have out now with a bunch of gorgeous shadows with the Liquif-Eye included? Gorgeous!!!!! I cannot wait to get this!*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2006)

I have my wish list and my shopping list. My shopping list is short.

My Lip Stuff lip balms
Benefit Playsticks foundation


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 12, 2006)

Tenderling blush
Pink swoon blush
Old gold pigment
Fuschia pigment
Shimmertime pigment
Humid eyeshadow
Woodwinked eyeshadow
Blacktied eyeshadow


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 13, 2006)

Indigowaters, I thought my list was humongous...until i looked at yours lol now i don't feel so greedy.  lets be greedy together!


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya wanna see greedy here? =D

*Benefit
*Dr. Feelgood
Lemon Aid
*Bobbi Brown
*Lipstick in Burgundy, Cassis, Chocolate, Plum Berry, and Raisin
*Chanel
*Glossimer in Jaipur, Pink Oyster, Rose Sand, Summer Plum, and Sirop
*Face Atelier
*Ultra Foundation in Sepia
*MAC*
Brushes 129, 150, 192, 208, 209, 219, and 272
*Make Up Forever
*Eye Shadow in Turquoise Shimmer 83, Lemon Shimmer 101,     Iridescent Yellow Beige 126 , Metallic Taupe 127, and Metallic Midnight Blue 147 
Star Powder in Celadon 910, Copper 922, Iridescent Beige 926, and Bronze Khaki 929
*Nars
*Powder Blush in Lovejoy, Mounia, and Plaisir
Lip Laquer in Baby Doll, Bewitched, Diablo, and Medea
Shadow Duos in Bysance, India Song, Calypso, Caravaggio, April Fools, Cleo, Madrague, Island Fever, Key Largo, Wicked, Windstar, and South Pacific
*Pop Beauty*
Ribbon Gloss in Red Ribbons and Pink Ribbons
Eye Class for Brown Eyes
Eye Cakes in Naked Brown Eyes and Bright Pinks
*Shu Uemura
*Fiber Extension Mascara in Black
Lash Curler
*Smashbox*
Lip Gloss in Beverly, Stage, Orchid, Blur, Hype, Pout, Bombshell, and Blaze
*Stila
*Lip Glaze in Berry, Black Cherry, Cranberry, Fig, Fruit Punch, Guava, Spiced Cider, Starfruit, and Strawberry
*Tarte
*Smooth Operator in Illusion
Cheek Stain in Blushing Bride
*Too Faced
*Shadow Duos in Suzy Ho Maker, Beauty Mark, Thief of Hearts,  George and Weezie, Lovey Dovey, Steel Magnolias, and I Know What Boys Want
Liquif-eye
*Urban Decay
*Shadows in Polyester Bride, Chopper, YDK, X, and Shotgun
Primer Potion backup
*Vincent Longo
*Wet Diamond Shadow in Mermaid Blu, Verite, and Tempest Bronze
*Yves Saint Laurent
*Touche Eclat #2


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 13, 2006)

why are people getting primer potion as backup...is it being discontinued or something???


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_Indigowaters, I thought my list was humongous...until i looked at yours lol now i don't feel so greedy. lets be greedy together!_

 
Lol. I know! Actually I got the color suggestions from you, Devin and I think Juneplum in the poll for darker skin. I can't wait to get some color!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 13, 2006)

Right now (this changes often lol!) here is my shopping list:
Viva Glam VI Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Lipglass
Shroom e/s
Ostentatious f/l
More plushglasses
Lip Varnish


----------



## aziza (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's mine:

*Black Opal* 
Creme Stick Foundations (all shades! Trying to build a decent pro kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*NARS *
Blushes
-Exhibit A
-Mounia 
-Crazed
-Taos 
 -Sin
*NYX *
Eyeshadows
 -Orange 
 -Yellow
 -Black Sparkle
 -Deep Bronze
 -Prune
 -Cherry
 -Deep Purple
 -Jade
 -Lanikai 
 -Sunrise 
 -Cool Blue
 -Mermaid Green
 -White
 -Sweet Pink
 -Irises
 -Africa
 -Midnight
*MAC*
-Shadesticks in Sharksin, and Taupographic, Shimmersand, Beige-ing
-Paints in Deep Shadow, Untitled, Flammable, Bamboom, Graphito
-Pigments in Bright Fuschia, Electric Coral, Vanilla, and Tan, Dark Soul, Chocolate Brown (I might just order samples)
-CCBs in Premediated, Root, Improper Copper
-182
*Tarte*
- Cheekstains in Blushing Bride, Tickled, and Sunkissed 
*Cargo*
*-*Bronzer in Dark and Medium

That's all for know! I'm going to order Exhibit A, 3 or 4 BO foundations, and some NYX shadows online in about a week. YAY!

Oh yeah! Shu Uemura Eyelah Curler and Studio Mist...I was going to try the ERA spray foundations but I think I'll wait and see.


----------



## Cruella (Sep 13, 2006)

My list is fairly short, at least for right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC

Russian Red lipstick
Wild 'Bout You lipstick
lipliners to go with these lippies

Bobbi Brown

Ivy Shimmer gel liner


----------



## tracie (Sep 13, 2006)

MAC
Spring Bean Lustreglass
Cultured Lipglass
Oyster Girl Lipglass
star violet e/s
nocturnelle e/s
aquadisiac e/s
velvet moss e/s
vex e/s
shroom e/s
coppering e/s
haux e/s
fuchsia pig
golden olive pig
tan pig
ruby red pig
greenplay l/l/l
209 brush
222 brush
213 brush
188 brush

NARS
torrid blush
laguna bronzer
orgasm gloss
turkish deligh gloss

Philosophy
empowermint
birthday cake shower gel
mint chocolate chip shower gel
melon daquiri shower gel

Pop beauty green eyes pallette

Tarte some like it hot mini gloss set

Too Faced
boy toy duo
fantasy island duo
lucky charms duo
steel magnolias duo

Urban Decay
polyester bride e/s
maui wowie e/s
cherry e/s
grind e/s
shotgun e/s
twice baked e/s
eldorado e/s
deluxe shadows in fishnet, adore, and sting
24/7 pencils in lucky, baked, honey, & zero
Blow lip plumper
surreal skin mineral makeup in illusion
primer potion


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 13, 2006)

PAINT STICKS:
Cheek Color 
Bare Canvas 


STICKS:
Eye Kohl : Smolder & Fascinateing
Studio Touchup Stick NC15

LIPS:
Russian Red LG
Russian Red LS
Nymphette LG


URBAN DECAY:
Zero - Black 
Honey- Gold
Heat - Orange Red
Rust
Vert
midnight cowboy


BLUSH:
posey cream blush
Dollymix blush 
Premeditated cream color base

FACE PRODUCTS:
Clinque foundation 
Fix +  for face
Iridescent loose powder in silver dusk 
187 Brush 
188 Brush 

BENEFIT:
Lemon-aid
Weather Girl Pallette 

PIGMENTS: [in order of most wanted]
Old Gold 
Melon
violet pigment 
Pink Perl
coral pigment 

BEN NYE:
Cover Up Wheel
Shadows
Dusts [all]
Glitter [lime, black, gold , copper, pink]


NARS:
Orgasm Blush



PRO PRODUCT:
2  15 pan pallette
Blush pallette


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 13, 2006)

i use to have the list ALOT longer 
i get all of my items preety quick

but i know my list is going to be alot longer when the new collections come out but i have money reserved for those! hahahaha


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Sep 13, 2006)

Benefit-Browzing-Medium
Benefit-High Brow
Nars-Laguna bronzer
Nars-Outlaw or Torrid blush
Benefit-Maybe Baby perfume 
Benefit-Maybe Baby Lotion
Fusion Beauty- Lip Fusion-Clear


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 24, 2006)

*MAC*

Liquidlast Liners: Aqualine, PointBlack, Inky, Fuschia-ism, Classic Cream, Blue Herizon, Pop Iris

Glitter Liners: Divine Lime, Glamourgold, Shimmerline

Pigment: Dark Soul

*Urban Decay*

Heavy Metal Liners: Headbanger, Stage Dive, Mosh Pit

24/7 Eyeliner in Zero

*Lancome*

LE Retractable Brush

Lipgelee

Color Fever Gloss


----------



## ailin (Sep 24, 2006)

Only thing I really want right now?

Chanel Black Satin nail polish. The LE Made in USA version. =P


----------



## Annie (Sep 27, 2006)

In alphabetical order because I'm a nerd:

Bare Minerals Starter Kit in Light
Benefit Eye Bright
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact in Rose and Gold

H2O Face Oasis Hydrating Treatment

MAC pigment in Rose, Goldenaire, Pink Pearl, Blue, Gold Dusk and Grape
MAC lipstick in Bunny Pink and Russian Red
MAC MSF in Stereo Rose
MAC e/s in Swimming, Expensive Pink, Stars 'n' Rockets, Idol Eyes, Juxt, Cranberry, Sketch, all shades in the Thunder Eyes quad and all Belle Azure shades.
MAC lipglass in Prr, Elle, Mouthwatering
MAC fluidline in Graphic Brown

NARS Orgasm blush & gloss

OPI nailpolish in Lincoln Park After Dark and Cha Ching Cherry.

Philoshopy Hope In A Jar

Smashbox e/s in Zoom
Smashbox lipgloss in Candid and Shoot

Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Fair

Tarte lipgloss in Rhett & Scarlett
Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush

Too Faced e/s in Fantasy Island
Too Faced e/s in Steel Magnolias
Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Material Girl

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeglide pencil in Zero and Covet.
Urban Decay e/s in Urb, Vert, and Green Goddess


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

i've REALLY been trying to get my wishlist down, because honestly..i'm spending way too much money on makeup. i'm so broke right now, it's pathetic. but this is what i'm into getting when i can:

MAC Babied laquer
MAC Love-in laquer
MAC Pink Lemonade l/g
NARS Orgasm blush

then i have this list, even though i haven't tried any of their products, i've been looking at this stuff for a while:

Fyrinnae Anemonae e/s
Fyrinnae Bastet e/s
Fyrinnae Digital Faerie e/s
Fyrinnae Dragonskin e/s
Fyrinnae Dryad e/s
Fyrinnae Irish Moss e/s
Fyrinnae Oberon e/s
Fyrinnae Whalesong e/s


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_why are people getting primer potion as backup...is it being discontinued or something???_

 
LOL! Not that I know of, I think were just obsessed! I just got my first back up item and its UDPP. If I heard it was going to be d/c'd I would go on a buying frenzy!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 12, 2006)

Uhh, me me me...
I want (cuz I really dont "need" any of it):
- A backup of Amber Lights 
- Coppertone blush
- NW40 studio finish concealer
- NARS Outlaw, Sin and Lovejoy blushes
- Prescriptives Virtual Matte Foundation in Tan (hopefully it'll match my NC45ish skin)

And...these are some goodies I recently got:
- Ricepaper e/s
- Crystal Avalanche e/s
- Espresso e/s (a while ago but I'm so proud of it!)
- Clinique Superfit in Deep Caramel (mua swap)
- Hyper Real in NC500
- Mac Matte Bronze bronzer (mua swap)
- Roze Quartz blush (mua swap)


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

*MAC FACE*
Well-dressed blush
Dollymix blush 
Mineralized Skin Finishes (I'm reading so much good stuff about it)

*MAC EYESHADOW PANS*
Fig 1
Typographic
Woodwinked
Satin taupe
Freshwater
Passionate
Flourishing
Brown Down
Newly Minted
Handwritten
Electric Eel
Rice Paper
and a pretty green  

*MAC TOOLS*
a new e/s palette
a blush palette 
Traincase
187 
217
209
222

*Non MAC items*
Nars Orgasm and Deep Throat Blush 
Too Faced Lash Injection 
Urban decay primer potion 

& plenty more.. but this is all for now.. 
I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for Santa this year.


----------



## Viviana (Dec 23, 2007)

I really want:
-pink swoon blush (got it!)
-blushbaby blush (got it!)
-tilt eyeshadow
-woodwinked eyeshadow
-cork eyeshadow (got it!)
-dubonnet lipstick

Hopping to get the ones I dont have yet!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a list of things I plan on buying with Christmas money/Mac giftcards, perfect place to post it!

Aqualine Liquidlast
222 Brush
Brush Cleaner
Club Eyeshadow
Shimmermoss Eyeshadow


----------



## liv (Dec 23, 2007)

I think I'm pretty much wiped out on buying makeup...for now.  This is a small list of things I've put away in the back of my mind.

MAC
Painterly Paint Pot
Underage Lipglass

Stila
Brown Smudgepot
Kitten eyeshadow
Liquid Luminizer *6
Natalie lipstick
Ariel/Louise High Shine lipstick

Other:
Benefit Dandelion/Georgia/Dallas (always wanted to try one of these)
Urban Decay Primer Potion (never tried)
Shiseido foundation (heard they made great pale shades)

That's all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## ben (Dec 24, 2007)

Benefit Powder Pop (the mini combo with Dallas, Georgia and Dandelion)

Px foundation, not sure which one though


----------

